# DW yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New Defender Concept ? So yes or no ?>


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes. Looks the business and a good evolution to bring the original Defender up to date.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, that there is a crime against humanity 🤢


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I like that.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes looks good like old Toyota land cruiser 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh god no!!!! That's not a Defender it's disaster. The Defender is a go anywhere type of car and always has been, that will get stuck on wet grass. :lol:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Like it..


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love that. Big yes from me. 

Cooks


----------



## manmaths31 (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like a modified Skoda Yeti!

I can see prices of "old" defenders on the upward curve


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I don't mind the back and side but not the front


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Strangely, despite agreeing with those who say it's a crime etc, i do actually like that


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

NO! That's horrid, like all the rubbish specks you get with the VULGAR, I mean... Vular


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Not sure on the head lights, looks mopey. But I like the rest, yes. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

I quite like it. Also, the number plate on the rear is in the centre so bonus points!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Like that! Reminds me of a Tonka toy!


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

More chelsea tractor than farm tractor, just cannot see this pulling a livestock trailer !


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I agree with. The modified Skoda Yeti comment.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it looks good. Interesting to hear the negative comments saying its not a proper Defender etc. Well, I've had more Landies than I care to mention and the fact this new one is so different from the old Defender is mostly a good thing. Let's face it, charm, character and heritage only goes so far. Mine were all harsh, uncomfortable, thirsty, rusty, cold, leaky and in need of constant maintenance. That just does not cut it now. I can handle anything my Landies would do off road in my Land Cruiser - the only difference being I can do it in comfort, I don't whack my head/arms/knees on hard surfaces, I don't get rain drips on me from leaking roofs/seals, it costs less in fuel......

The fact that it's taken Land Rover so long to develop this hopefully means it will be properly sorted and fully capable off road. If it is, it will be on my radar when the Toyota needs replacing. For those lamenting the good old days, remember dysentery and typhus were popular years ago but not so much now!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh my god. No no no no.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like a Jeep Renegade


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Personally not a fan but dare I put my neck on the block and say I didn't like the old defender either:doublesho.

We had two, one nicked (the second had 2 goes a being stolen) and that broke down constantly, yes it was great off road but other than using it for a farm vehicle, well I wouldn't choose one for a Sunday cruise as you might not get from A - B and be stuck in the middle waiting for the AA!

Hopefully the new one will be more reliable but -


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I also agree with The modified Skoda Yeti comment. It’s a no from me :doublesho


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Never in the field of automotive history has such nonsense been talked about a vehicle.

For some reason there are a peculiar bunch of LR Defender fan types who categorically cannot take off their blacked out ski goggles and see the truth about the Defender.

The thing is positively archaic and needs a complete rework from the boots up. Seriously, it's basically a tractor from the 1950s without a PTO shaft.

People will tell you all kinds of legendary nonsense about Defenders.

Utterly reliable, utterly unbreakable, indestructible in a crash, the ONLY vehicle that could possibly 'off road' in the history of the world.

I am sorry to burst the bubble folks but that is entirely a load of old sausage meat.

I have worked and lived with these bloody things on and off for years. I have assisted LR owning nutters who take great pride in dismantling them and off roading them.

They are singularly one of the few automotive products I can think of that fails so well in every category.

It is a complete myth that no other vehicle can off road. Go to Australia or North America, and you categorically will not see a single Defender. Yet thousands of indigenous folks use their own vehicles for serious (as in 100 miles from anywhere) off road utility use. Furthermore, I can tell you, if you drive a Defender off road on the usual road biased rubber, it will get 10 feet and get stuck just as with any other vehicle.

Similarly, if you believe that the Defender is the safest vehicle in a crash, I would invite you to see one that has been rolled as I have seen.

This concept looks a step in the right direction. Yes it is a lot more cutesy in styling but the packaging will be better and I sincerely hope they do make the Defender into a sub-brand a bit like the Mini. It will sell like hot cakes, never find it's way into anyone's hands outside of Chelsea and be all the better for it.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ummm..

Many different genres merged into one.... yes I think


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

ollienoclue said:


> Never in the field of automotive history has such nonsense been talked about a vehicle.
> 
> For some reason there are a peculiar bunch of LR Defender fan types who categorically cannot take off their blacked out ski goggles and see the truth about the Defender.
> 
> ...


Yep - I have seen one whilst off-roading over here. One solitary Defender among thousands of Land Cruisers and Patrols. You only have to look at the history of Land Rovers here in Oz. As soon as the Land Cruiser came out, the Land Rovers were just trumped in every area. Land Rover as a company were bailing out the road car division so no funds were going into development. As a consequence, the Defender that has recently ceased production was not too dissimilar to an 80" from the early fifties! All I can say to those with rose-tinted specs is enjoy your rusty chassis and bulkhead, enjoy the metal corrosion on the doors, enjoy the water dripping on your head, the cramped and uncomfortable interior, the noise, the smell of transmission oil, the leaking engine, gearbox, transfer box, front swivel oil seals and diffs, rejoice in the nasty plastic interiors of later models that somehow make it worse than bare metal of the Series I and IIs. I loved my Landies and spent years putting up with these issues. I still love them but they are not relevant anymore. I am always amazed at how my Land Cruiser can handle so well on road and be so capable off it, even with fairly mild all-terrain tyres. It's what Land Rover should have developed but didn't and that makes me angry.


----------

